# wider tires



## grizz825 (Feb 20, 2011)

hey guys need some help. i got a 99 grizz 600 and im goin to put 26 in tires on it. but they come in a 26x9-12 front and 26x11-12. can i put them on there w.o wheel spacers? thanks for the help


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

Yeah, I doubt u will have a problem


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Agreed


----------



## grizz825 (Feb 20, 2011)

ok thanks for the info guys. i wasnt worried tht much about the backs but the way the front is set up idk if i would really have the clearance for 9 in tires.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

That is the setup on my Brute and no issues at all, lots of room!!!

Can't see the Grizz having any issues.

And if I have the choice again, I'd go 10 and 12's, she's a bit tippy at speed with the 9's.


----------

